
Scala Native Next Steps - virtualwhys
https://contributors.scala-lang.org/t/scala-native-next-steps/4216/48
======
mikelward
Please change the link to [https://contributors.scala-lang.org/t/scala-native-
next-step...](https://contributors.scala-lang.org/t/scala-native-next-
steps/4216). The current one jumps to the last comment.

------
The_rationalist
Switching to graalvm native I guess and making a synergy

~~~
blandflakes
They are not yet switching to GraalVM, much of the conversation is about how
GraalVM doesn't solve the same problems that Scala Native solves.

